# Are Samsung the new Apple?



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 16, 2013)

Seems to me the pace of updates and huge amounts of features on the S4 plus their juggernaut sales and marketing make them the new Apple.

Incredible rise for a company that only a few years ago produced awful products and now has the S3, a bloody good smartphone and some great smart TVs!

Are Samsung the new Apple?


----------



## souljacker (Mar 16, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Seems to me the pace of updates and huge amounts of features on the S4 plus their juggernaut sales and marketing make them the new Apple.
> 
> Incredible rise for a company that only a few years ago produced awful products and now has the S3, a bloody good smartphone and some great smart TVs!
> 
> Are Samsung the new Apple?


 
No.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Mar 16, 2013)

souljacker said:


> No.


This.


----------



## Errol's son (Mar 16, 2013)

Samsung is a company; hence it is singular as only one Samsung exists.

The question should be:

"Is Samsung the new Apple?"

Sorry to be pedantic and derail your thread but it is annoying to read thread titles with poor grammar!


----------



## souljacker (Mar 16, 2013)

Errol's son said:


> "Is Samsung the new Apple?"


 
No.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 16, 2013)

From Wikipedia


> Notable Samsung industrial subsidiaries include Samsung Electronics (the world's largest information technology company measured by 2012 revenues),[2]Samsung Heavy Industries (the world's second-largest shipbuilder measured by 2010 revenues),[3] and Samsung Engineering and Samsung C&T (respectively the world's 35th- and 72nd-largest construction companies).[4] Other notable subsidiaries include Samsung Life Insurance (the world's 14th-largest life insurance company),[5] Samsung Everland (operator of Everland Resort, the oldest theme park in South Korea),[6] Samsung Techwin (a surveillance, aeronautics, optoelectronics, automations and weapons technology company) and Cheil Worldwide (the world's 19th-largest advertising agency measured by 2010 revenues).[7][8]


Weapons technology.


----------



## elbows (Mar 16, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> From Wikipedia
> 
> Weapons technology.


 
We've taken the pee out of this aspect before, with several videos from that division.

Mind you having just looked on youtube for any new videos, I see that they have utterly outdone Apple with the jargon, bizarre promises and sinister futuristic aspects.

FFS they are saying things like 'make the world more comfortable' in their Samsung Techwin videos


----------



## elbows (Mar 16, 2013)

They have an i product...

iPOLiS


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 16, 2013)

That video stereotypes people with beards.

Yes Samsung have at least one "i product". The lower case i is just short for internet. As far as I know Apple has not copyrighted that letter of the alphabet, although doubtless their lawyers are looking to do so any day now.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 16, 2013)

The big difference with the products they sell is that Apple's lock you into buying more stuff from them, whereas Samsung buyers can easily switch without too much trouble.

Take phones: if you decide to get another smart phone, but you currently use an iPhone, then you have to choose whether to lose any money you've invested in docks, app, etc and switch to Windows/Android and buy all your apps again or get the latest iPhone. Most choose the latest iPhone. If you want to move away from Samsung, then any other Android phone is easy to switch to. Your contacts, apps, and whatever else you care about is all synced or easily transferable to your new phone (unless you go to a non-Android platform, of course).

The same with their other product lines: Who has brand loyalty when it comes to TV? Not me. And they all work the same way. Or at least used to. Will we start getting brand lock in due to app investment on tellies? I hope not, but I can see it. At the minute, though, people who buy Samsung TVs can't be counted on to buy another Samsung TV next time. I don't think laptops are a significant part of their business but the same applies. Any Windows laptop will do. Apple again has the lock in with their OS X and any programs you've paid for, and the learning time you've put in.

I don't think there'll be "another Apple" in the way that you mean, ever again. And that's a good thing.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 16, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> (big snip)...The same with their other product lines)...(snip again... At the minute, though, people who buy Samsung TVs can't be counted on to buy another Samsung TV next time. *I don't think laptops are a significant part of their business but the same applies*. Any Windows laptop will do. Apple again has the lock in with their OS X and any programs you've paid for, and the learning time you've put in.
> 
> I don't think there'll be "another Apple" in the way that you mean, ever again. And that's a good thing.


 (my emphasis)

Samsung sell quite a lot of laptops, you just haven't noticed it. John Lewis have no less than 23 models of Samsung laptops on their website, only two of which are Chrome books.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 16, 2013)

Fez909, Couldn't the same argument be used for switching from Android/windows to Apple?


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> (my emphasis)
> 
> Samsung sell quite a lot of laptops, you just haven't noticed it. John Lewis have no less than 23 models of Samsung laptops on their website, only two of which are Chrome books.


 
Fair enough. The point stands, though. Any investment you've made on a Samsung laptop (games, apps, learning curve) will be able to be transferred to 95% of other laptops out there.



RedDragon said:


> Fez909, Couldn't the same argument be used for switching from Android/windows to Apple?


 
No, see my point above. Anything that works on a Samsung laptop will work on almost any other laptop. Apple stuff only works on Apple computers, so you're much more limited.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 16, 2013)

Actually, I've completely forgotten about being able to run Windows on Apple computers, which just makes the point even more valid: switch TO Apple and you get to bring all your investments with you, switch FROM Apple and you lose the lot.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 16, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Actually, I've completely forgotten about being able to run Windows on Apple computers, which just makes the point even more valid: switch TO Apple and you get to bring all your investments with you, switch FROM Apple and you lose the lot.


Buying an Apple computer but running Windows on it strikes me as a terrible waste of an over-expensive piece of high-end kit. People don't buy top-of-the-range Audi cars to put a small Ford engine in it. Better to give up the old 'investments' and make the most of the new investment.

I would love an Apple computer but don't have that kind of money.


----------



## elbows (Mar 16, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Yes Samsung have at least one "i product". The lower case i is just short for internet. As far as I know Apple has not copyrighted that letter of the alphabet, although doubtless their lawyers are looking to do so any day now.


 
I wasn't mentioning i products because I think ooh Samsung have been naughty using that. I mostly said it because this silly thread is asking if Samsung is the new Apple, so I was just playing with that concept, and because I am fond of taking the pee out of Samsungs marketing of their techwin division. 

I still find it amusing that the UK may have messed up Apples TV box (& maybe one day TV) branding because it sounds like they wanted to call it iTV but we already have ITV


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 16, 2013)

elbows said:


> I wasn't mentioning i products because I think ooh Samsung have been naughty using that. I mostly said it because this silly thread is asking if Samsung is the new Apple, so I was just playing with that concept, and because I am fond of taking the pee out of Samsungs marketing of their techwin division.
> 
> I still find it amusing that the UK may have messed up Apples TV box (& maybe one day TV) branding because it sounds like they wanted to call it iTV but we already have ITV


There is no 'p' in marketing. Perhaps they could have called it "itelly", although that could have been confused with Italy.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Buying an Apple computer but running Windows on it strikes me as a terrible waste of an over-expensive piece of high-end kit. People don't buy top-of-the-range Audi cars to put a small Ford engine in it. Better to give up the old 'investments' and make the most of the new investment.
> 
> I would love an Apple computer but don't have that kind of money.



I remember a Slashdot post from when this first became possible which was along the lines of: "Great! Now you can get the reliability of Windows with the value for money of Apple all in one box."


----------



## ChrisC (Mar 17, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> The big difference with the products they sell is that Apple's lock you into buying more stuff from them, whereas Samsung buyers can easily switch without too much trouble.
> 
> Take phones: if you decide to get another smart phone, but you currently use an iPhone, then you have to choose whether to lose any money you've invested in docks, app, etc and switch to Windows/Android and buy all your apps again or get the latest iPhone. Most choose the latest iPhone. If you want to move away from Samsung, then any other Android phone is easy to switch to. Your contacts, apps, and whatever else you care about is all synced or easily transferable to your new phone (unless you go to a non-Android platform, of course).
> 
> ...


 
Wise words mate.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 17, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> From Wikipedia
> 
> Weapons technology.


 
Yeah it's well known they're a weapon maker.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Mar 18, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah it's well known they're a weapon maker.


no it's not, most people have no idea that Samsung have anything to do with weapons manufacturing, the same as most people have no idea they build ships, or sell life insurance. It might be common knowledge to those working in business or tech industries but that's not the same thing at all.

loads of IT companies, Apple and Google included have courted the military, HP run the US military intranet NMCI, supposedly the world's second biggest IT network, again not common knowledge. They're all at it, but you won't see any advertising outside the industry, it's not fluffy enough.

also, i've never understood the naivety associated with weapons production, if you make guns you're a dealer in death, but not if you make raw materials? bullet casings and gunpowder aren't made out of wishes and rainbows


----------



## mauvais (Mar 18, 2013)

You don't even see much advertising _within _the industry. Go to for instance Mobile World Congress and you'd have no idea that any of these companies did anything in defence, but most of them do. Then again if all your impressions were formed there, you'd hardly know that Apple exist either.

Ultimately though, hardly anyone in the real world cares about whether Samsung have a hand in weapons.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 18, 2013)

If Apple want to have a war with anyone they had better get into weapons pretty soon. Or maybe they will buy them in from another company like they do with parts of their iPhones.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 18, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> If Apple want to have a war with anyone they had better get into weapons pretty soon. Or maybe they will buy them in from another company like they do with parts of their iPhones.


Maybe they can buy them from Samsung, like they do with parts of their iPhone.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2013)

Elvis Parsley said:


> loads of IT companies, Apple and Google included have courted the military, HP run the US military intranet NMCI, supposedly the world's second biggest IT network, again not common knowledge. They're all at it, but you won't see any advertising outside the industry, it's not fluffy enough.
> 
> also, i've never understood the naivety associated with weapons production, if you make guns you're a dealer in death, but not if you make raw materials? bullet casings and gunpowder aren't made out of wishes and rainbows


Looks like Apple is about to clinch a huge deal with the Pentagon.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Mar 21, 2013)

editor said:


> Looks like Apple is about to clinch a huge deal with the Pentagon.


some great comments on there..



> ilove android but i think the usa choose apple because possibly they are a american company


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 21, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Are Samsung the new Apple?



Depends have you stopped having angry wanks over the galaxy...


----------



## elbows (Mar 21, 2013)

Are question marks the new exclamation marks?!?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2013)

No, they're very different companies with very different strategies and strengths.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 26, 2013)

They certainly are in two distinct ways, the level of rumour and speculation of unreleased products and the level of negative media coverage they're getting...


----------



## elbows (Mar 26, 2013)

Or the way the dribble about them ruined this forum for me.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 27, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> They certainly are in two distinct ways, the level of rumour and speculation of unreleased products and the level of negative media coverage they're getting...


That's inconsequential.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2013)

Samsung has a long way to go until it foster this kind of cult-like worship.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 27, 2013)

They don't have the same walled garden control-freakery nonsense that Steve Jobs' reanimated corpse still imposes.


----------



## pesh (Mar 27, 2013)

editor said:


> Samsung has a long way to go until it foster this kind of cult-like worship.


i dunno...


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2013)

pesh said:


> i dunno...
> ---


That's a load of people sitting around playing on new phones - you know the sort of normal thing you might do if you're interested in buying one.

Where's the smug self applause? The gangs of high fiving clone employees? The whoops? The celebratory running around the block?


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 27, 2013)

A store opening is a store opening...  






ETA There's something familiar about a Samsung store.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2013)

I love the little ripple of polite applause for the Samsung launch.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 29, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> A store opening is a store opening...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Feel the fanboy love! INNOVATION!


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2013)




----------

